
New Quantum Paradox Clarifies Where Our Views of Reality Go Wrong - _Microft
https://www.quantamagazine.org/frauchiger-renner-paradox-clarifies-where-our-views-of-reality-go-wrong-20181203/
======
_Microft
_“[This thought experiment] has clarified precisely what the different
interpretational camps need to believe to avoid this contradiction. It has
served to clarify people’s position on some of these issues.”_ (by Rob
Spekkens, a physicist quoted in the article)

